

Show HN: Securefs, a better transparent encryption filesystem - netheril96
https://github.com/netheril96/securefs

======
boduh
This is something I wish I implemented as a hobby project but never found the
time to do it. Congrats! I see you implement a directory as a file containing
a b-tree. Could you provide more info on this?

~~~
netheril96
The file is divided into 4KiB blocks, where each block is either used or
unused. If it is used, it contains a B-tree node, with the directory entries
and block number of child nodes. If it is unused, it is chained into a doubly
linked free list so that new nodes can be allocated. Basically memory
management and B-tree are handled simultaneously in the I/O process.

